
Facebook co-founder says the 1 percent should give cash to working people - allenleein
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/14/17117892/chris-hughes-fair-shot-book-guaranteed-income-one-percent-money-ubi-kara-swisher-decode-podcast
======
maxharris
No, they should be left free to do what they want. Because that's the
principle by which people such as Elon Musk have the resources necessary to
revolutionize transportation, internet service (they are working on
geosynchronous satellites that promise to provide fast, affordable internet
access), space travel, etc.

Do I really need to explain how the introduction of things such as the
Hyperloop, electric cars, a global wireless internet service, backing up
humanity on Mars provides a benefit to everyone, including "working people?"

How about the overview effect? By making it much cheaper to access space with
BFR, more people will experience this. And that might reduce the level of
support for war and other calamitous behavior:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect)

And yes, I know people will tell you that all of the above is only affordable
by wealthy people. But that's not how technology works. Early adopters (rich
tech people) pay lots, offsetting R&D costs, and each successive wave of the
technology is cheaper, faster, better. For example, the original iPhone was
expensive. But lots of people have iPhones today, each of which is far more
capable than the original model.

